# [SMP] Error Boot - VFS (Resolu)

## onvice

Bonjour à tous,

Jeune gentooiste je rencontre des problemes et je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne marchepas ??

Ma config = bi-processeur  (2xP3 -800MHz + CM asus P2B-D + 1Go sdram + geforce2 MX400 + carte Scsi avec 1 disk de 20Go scsi) et lors de ma premiere install à partir du LiveCD, il m'avait bien tout détecté, surtout le SMP.

Je voudrais vérifier avec vous ce que je dois mettre dans le "Menuconfig" pour mettre a jour ma gentoo 2.6.11-gentoo-r3  en r9. Car a chaque fois que je le fais  ça ne boot plus et  j'obtiens ces lignes :

VFS :cannot open root device "ram0" or unknown -block (1,0)

Please append a correct "root" = boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (1,0)

J'ai cherché des infos sur ces liens http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap3

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1217781-highlight-kernelpanic+vfs.html#1217781

et regarder aussi la configuration du fichier make.conf grace à ce tuto  http://leander256.free.fr/gentoo/gcc-flags-sommaire.html (pas facile à comprendre les CFLAG  :Crying or Very sad:  )

Enfin voila je pense que je dois oublié un module a mettre quand je fais un genkernel --udev all mais lequel?

[*] Symmetric multi-processing support

 <*> Ext3 journalling file system support

File systems --->

  Pseudo Filesystems --->

    [*] /proc file system support

    [ ] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

    [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

Je vous transmet mes fichiers 

----------

## titix

Bienvenue sur le forum Gentoo!

Peux tu reformuler ton titre comme indiqué ici: [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et Bienvenue !

Que donnent 

```
zgrep RAM /proc/config.gz
```

 ou encore 

```
grep RAM /usr/src/linux/.config
```

  :Question: 

Merci !

@titix: +1

----------

## onvice

Alors voila ce que j'ai : 

  pour : zgrep RAM /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

et pour : grep RAM /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

Je ne comprends pas tout le résumé de cette commande. :Embarassed: 

Manque t'il des "modules" lors de la mise a jour?

Merci d'avance 

p.s: pas sûr de mon titre, n'hésitez pas à me reprendre.

----------

## widan

Salut,

Tu as peut-être oublié le support pour les initrd... Qu'est ce que donne :

```
melanie linux # grep INITRD /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y
```

Si il y est pas, c'est dans Device Drivers -> Block Devices -> RAM disk support -> Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

----------

## onvice

je viens de verifier et il est bien activé.

ci-joint une portion de mon .config:

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

dites moi s'il vous faut d'autres informations.  :Very Happy: 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------

## Enlight

Question bête mais a priori si tuutilises menuconfig tu ne fais pas un genkernel? Donc root=la_partoche_qui_va_bien et pas ram0 realroot blabla, non?

----------

## onvice

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Question bête mais a priori si tuutilises menuconfig tu ne fais pas un genkernel? Donc root=la_partoche_qui_va_bien et pas ram0 realroot blabla, non?

 

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses.

Déolé mais je comprends pas tout.  :Crying or Very sad:  Ce problème viendrait de la configuration de mon grub.conf ?? Si c'est le cas, Je vois pas pourquoi en kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 fait a partir du liveCD ça marchait très bien.?

Ou sinon qu'entendez-vous par "root=la_partoche_qui_va_bien et pas ram0 realroot" car j'essaye de modifier le grub.conf mais en vain.

par exemple j'ai essayé avec

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 vga=0x317 smp udev doscsi

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 

et j'ai toujours la meme erreure.

Merci de m'éclairer car beaucoup de choses m'échappent encore.

Cordialement

----------

## Enlight

Essaye

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x317

tout simplement.

----------

## onvice

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Essaye
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

toujours pareil  :Sad: 

VFS :cannot open root device ".....

je vais essayer de rajouter des modules du menuconfig, mais purement au hasard. J'espère qu'il existe une solution et que je ne serais pas obligé de rester en 2.6.11-r3. :Question: 

En tout cas toute suggestion  :Idea:   de votre part est la bienvenue.

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## widan

 *onvice wrote:*   

> toujours pareil 
> 
> VFS: cannot open root device ".....

 

Vérifie que le support SCSI et le driver de ta carte SCSI sont en dur dans le kernel (et pas en modules !) Normalement ça doit marcher avec root=/dev/sda3. Sinon est-ce qu'il détecte bien la carte SCSI ? Le disque ? (Regarde quelques lignes au dessus de l'erreur VFS)

```
Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

    [*] SCSI device support

    [*] SCSI disk support

    SCSI low-level drivers  --->

      [*] Le driver de ta carte SCSI

```

 *onvice wrote:*   

> je vais essayer de rajouter des modules du menuconfig, mais purement au hasard.

 

Pas des modules. Si tu veux rajouter des choses, pourquoi pas, mais en dur dans le kernel. Au moment où tu as le problème, le kernel n'a justement pas accès aux modules, qui sont sur le filesystem, et justement il n'arrive pas à trouver le disque.

----------

## onvice

Merci pour ta réponse widan

En effet j'ai chargé en dur le pilote de la carte scsi qui était en <M> mais maintenant le message d'erreur est pendant son chargement : toujours indiqué par

VFS :cannot open root device ........   on avance. Je vais essayé de mettre en plus d'autres "drivers" scsi. 

Petite question  comme même : à part un lspci, n'y a t'il pas moyen de récupérer exactement la config généré par le genkernel du liveCD. :Question: 

J'ai essayé en mettant le fichier .config de la R3 dans le dossier de la R9 mais ça n'a pas marché :Question: 

C'est dommage car le genkernel automatique (sans passer par le menuconfig) me repère bien à priori tout mes périphériques sauf le SMP. :Mad: 

Je vous tiens au courant de mon évolution sachant que je vais essayé de mettre en plus d'autres "drivers" scsi. 

Merci de votre soutien

 :Laughing: 

----------

## widan

Ok ça fait toujours "VFS: cannot open...", mais est-ce qu'il voit le disque ? Ca devrait afficher quelque chose comme ça :

```
SCSI device sda: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
```

Bon la c'est un disque SATA, mais c'est vu comme du SCSI par le kernel.

Si ça marche toujours pas, et que ça marchait avec la config du livecd... (methode (très) bourrine, et même si ça marche avec ça, il faudra repasser derrière pour nettoyer le kernel...)

```
melanie ~ # cd /usr/src/

melanie src # unlink linux

melanie src # ln -sf linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 linux

melanie src # cd linux

melanie linux # mv .config ~/old-kconfig

melanie linux # cp /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6 .config

melanie linux # sed -i "s/=m$/=y/g" .config

melanie linux # make menuconfig

```

Puis compilation du kernel "normale". En fait ça va prendre la conf genkernel, mais mettre en dur tout ce que genkernel mettait en module. Donc a priori le kernel aura tous les drivers nécessaires. Oui, j'ai dit que c'était une méthode bourrine, et qu'il y aura plein de drivers inutiles. Mais on peut toujours faire le ménage après.

----------

## onvice

 :Smile:   Merci pour ta réponse et désolé pour le retard mais j'ai pas eu le temps cette semaine de faire les manips que tu m'as donné......

Je m'y penche ce soir et je vous tiens au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## voltairien

Pour le support du SMP, sans le genkernel, il te faudras sans doute :

Processor type and features  --->                                

[*] Symmetric multi-processing support

(2)   Maximum number of CPUs (2-255)

Et peut être

[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support 

[*]   SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

v.

----------

## onvice

Bonjour

Et oui malheureusement je reviens vers vous......

J'ai donc essayé de mettre à jour la Gentoo en utilisant le menuconfig et en mettant le maximun de choses correspondant, je pense, à ma machine  :Crying or Very sad:   mais j'ai toujours un problème de VFS :cannot open root device "sda3" .

a savoir que ce ne sont plus les memes blocks :

VFS :cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown -block (8,3)

Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,3)     :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai donc essayé la méthode proposé ci-dessus par Widan mais je ne cromprends pas vu qu'à la fin je dois taper 

```

melanie linux # make menuconfig

```

Cela reviens au même (j'ai l'impression) vu que je reviens sur le MENUCONFIG et que je dois à nouveau sélectionner en dur les composants a mettre dans le kernel. Pourriez vous m'expliquer svp car je ne suis pas sûr de moi ?

Car en effet quand je quitte le menuconfig il me propose de taper "Make" pour lancer la compilation!

Ma question étant, faut-il reprendre la procédure après avoir taper 

```

melanie ~ # cd /usr/src/

melanie src # unlink linux

melanie src # ln -sf linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 linux

melanie src # cd linux

melanie linux # mv .config ~/old-kconfig

melanie linux # cp /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6 .config

melanie linux # sed -i "s/=m$/=y/g" .config

```

donc ceci :

#make && make modules_install

#cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

#cp .config /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

Il y  a forcément quelque chose que je ne sélectionne pas dans le menuconfig mais la je ne vois pas car j'ai sélectionné le maximun de choses pour le Scsi,

 sélectionné 

Processor type and features  --->

  [*] Symmetric multi-processing support  avec 2 pour le nombre de processeur puis sélectionné l'hyperthreading

  [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

  [*] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

Sélectionné

Processor type and features --->

  Subarchitecture Type (PC-compatible)

Sélectionné Device Drivers --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

    [*] Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

    [*]   Use PCI DMA by default when available

Activer le support pour les systèmes de fichiers ext2 et ex3 ( ici j'ai tout coché)

et sélectionné les choses qui je pense sont liées avec ma machine !!

Il est vrai par contre toujours pour répondre à Widan que j'ai pas l'impression qu'il voit mon disk au démarrage ou du moins ça défile trop vite pour le voir ? C'est pour cela que j'ai quasiment tout sélectionné dans la partie Scsi pensant qu'automatiquement il aurait mis le support pour mon disk.

Ce dernier est un disk Compaq SCSI 2 7200trs/min de 20Go! :Twisted Evil: 

Désolé pour la lourdeur de ce post mais je reste à votre disposition pour d'autres explications:!:  :Exclamation: 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------

## yoyo

 *onvice wrote:*   

> #make && make modules_install
> 
> #mount /boot
> 
> #cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9
> ...

 Il manque la ligne en gras. Si ta partition "/boot" n'est pas montée, le noyau est copié dans le répertoire "/boot" de /dev/sda3 (et pas sur ta partition /dev/sda1 comme indiqué dans grub.conf).

EDIT : ajout du "umount" pour éviter de faire des bêtises sur /boot ...

----------

## widan

 *onvice wrote:*   

> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai donc essayé la méthode proposé ci-dessus par Widan mais je ne cromprends pas vu qu'à la fin je dois taper 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est juste au cas où tu voudrais rajouter des choses (genre pour le SMP, ou qqch qui n'est pas dans la conf genkernel, ...)

 *onvice wrote:*   

> Il est vrai par contre toujours pour répondre à Widan que j'ai pas l'impression qu'il voit mon disk au démarrage ou du moins ça défile trop vite pour le voir ? C'est pour cela que j'ai quasiment tout sélectionné dans la partie Scsi pensant qu'automatiquement il aurait mis le support pour mon disk.
> 
> Ce dernier est un disk Compaq SCSI 2 7200trs/min de 20Go!

 

Peu importe le type de disque... En fait c'est surtout pour savoir si ton contrôleur SCSI est reconnu par le kernel. Si le kernel voit le disque, alors c'est qu'il contient bien le driver pour la carte SCSI.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Si ta partition "/boot" n'est pas montée, le noyau est copié dans le répertoire "/boot" de /dev/sda3 (et pas sur ta partition /dev/sda1 comme indiqué dans grub.conf).

 

+1 pour ça. En plus c'est vicieux car il n'y a pas d'erreur. C'est pour ça que j'ai /boot montée en permanence, mais en read-only, avec dans le fstab

```
/dev/md/0       /boot           reiserfs        noatime,notail,ro        0 0
```

Comme ça si j'essaie d'écrire dessus, j'ai "Permission denied", et je me rends compte que j'ai oublié de la (re)monter en rw, au lieu de me demander pendant 20mn pourquoi il n'a pas le nouveau kernel...

----------

## Enlight

@ widan, le fait que lspci retourne un nom de périph ne signifie pas que le kernel utilisé ait le support pour ce périph, je peux par exemple très bien voir quelle est ma carte wifi avec lspci avant de faire un modprobe ndiswrapper.

l'ideal je pense serait de faire un dmesg avec un kernel modulaire tel que celui du live-cd (ou un genkernel si comme je le pense ils agissent de la même manière) puis de googer un peu sur ces noms de modules afin de savoir à quoi ils correspondent dans menuconfig (parfois le lien est évident, parfois pas)

----------

## widan

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> @ widan, le fait que lspci retourne un nom de périph ne signifie pas que le kernel utilisé ait le support pour ce périph, je peux par exemple très bien voir quelle est ma carte wifi avec lspci avant de faire un modprobe ndiswrapper.

 

Je ne pensais pas au lspci, mais aux messages lors du boot, histoire de savoir si son kernel reconnaissait sa carte SCSI, afin de savoir si c'était un pb de SCSI, ou d'autre chose.

----------

## Enlight

Ah, pardon!

----------

## onvice

 :Laughing:    Salut 

Merci de vos informations  :Wink: 

En fait, je sais pas comment j'aurais pu avancé sans vous  :Embarassed:  . ....... et puis au moins je comprends mieux ce que je fais!!

Mais bon ça marche toujours pas !! Mais on avance car effectivement j'ai deux messages différents en fonction de mon grub.conf.

(Pour info j'ai bien vu mon disk dur et ma carte au boot......c'est logiquement ok pour le scsi)

Quand je met ceci dans mon grub.conf :

"title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3 

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9"

J'obtiens au boot :" /sbin/rc : line271:/sbin/devfsd : no such file or directory"

puis

" fsck.ext3 : no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda3 

/dev/sda3 : 

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. IF the device is valid and it really containsan ext2 filesystem (and not a swap or UFS something else) then the superblock is corrupt and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

*filesystem couldn't be fixed  :Sad: 

Give root password for maintenance 

(or type Control-D for normal start)     "             et quand je tape mon mot de passe root, ça ne fonctionne pas  :Question: 

Et quand je met ces lignes dans mon grub.conf :

"title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x317 udev doscsi 

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9"

J'ai le message :

" The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot() ::"

 :Question:   :Question: 

J'avais tapé ceci :

#make && make modules_install

#mount /boot

#cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

#cp .config /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

#umount /boot 

Mais ne faut-il pas taper 

#mount -ext3 /boot ??

J'éssayerai dans tous les cas demain car maintenant c'est un peu tard....... :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Wink: 

Bonne nuit

----------

## yoyo

 *onvice wrote:*   

> Quand je met ceci dans mon grub.conf :
> 
> "title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 Cette config me semble correcte.

Le problème vient de devfs. C'est lui qui génère(ait) les entrées pour les périphériques (les devices). L'as-tu inclus dans ton noyau ?? (pour le savoir poste le résultat de "grep DEVFS /usr/src/linux/.config").

Normalement tu ne devrais pas l'avoir puisqu'il est indiqué comme étant déprécié. S'il y est, supprime-le (dans le make menuconfig du noyau) et installe udev (emerge udev).

S'il n'y est pas je dirai que tu n'as pas installé udev (emerge udev) (pour le savoir poste le résultat de "emerge -s udev").

----------

## onvice

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'obtiens au boot :" /sbin/rc : line271:/sbin/devfsd : no such file or directory" . 
> 
> Cette config me semble correcte.
> ...

 

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

et emerge -s udev   donne

[ Results for search key : udev ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-text/uudeview

      Latest version available: 0.5.20

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 255 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.fpx.de/fp/Software/UUDeview/

      Description: uu, xx, base64, binhex decoder

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 056

      Latest version installed: 056

      Size of downloaded files: 468 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description: Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:     GPL-2

Bon moi je croyais que j'utilisais que Udev ??  Question bête (encore) je ne peux l'installer qu'en tapant " emerge udev" car je ne le vois pas dans le Menuconfig ??

----------

## yoyo

 *onvice wrote:*   

> *  sys-fs/udev
> 
>       Latest version available: 056
> 
> Latest version installed: 056
> ...

 donc udev est déja installé.

Par contre, devfs est présent dans le noyau et il est monté automatiquement ce qui empêche le fonctionnement d'udev. Vire devfs du menuconfig, recompile ton noyau (tu vas finir par connaître la commande par coeur maintenant   :Wink:  ) et ça devrait être bon.

Regarde aussi cette doc : Guide udev pour Gentoo pour voir si tu n'as rien oublié d'important.

EDIT : pour info udev n'est pas dans le noyau :  *Quote:*   

> It uses sysfs and /sbin/hotplug and runs entirely in userspace.

 

----------

## onvice

Merci pour ton aide Yoyo

Bon retour au point de départ : détection d'un seul processeur !!  :Crying or Very sad: 

j'ai repris la doc UDEV et en effet j'avais mis dans 

File systems --->

  Pseudo Filesystems --->

    [*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

      [* ]   Automatically mount at boot  

Automatically mount at boot  ne devait pas etre sélectionné a priori  :Embarassed: 

Donc maintenant ça démarre sans probleme (c'est ce que j'avais au tout début) sauf que j'ai bien mis  le support SMP dans le menuconfig et il ne voit qu'un    seul processeur   :Question: 

quand je fais un # uname -a          j'obtiens

Linux viceserveur 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 #5 Wed Jun 22 14:55:30 CEST 2005 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

alors qu'avant j'avais 

Linux viceserveur 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Sat May 21 01:56:06 CEST 2005 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 et quand je faisait un TOP puis 1 je voyais bien mes deux processeurs travaillés !!

Je retente un menuconfig  :Rolling Eyes:  voir si vraiment je n'ai rien oublié .......  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

Fais voir un "dmesg|grep -i smp"

EDIT : un "dmesg|grep -i sched" aussi

----------

## onvice

J'ai vérifié et à priori rien oublié  :Crying or Very sad:  ......

J'ai même enlevé 

[*] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

pensant que HT bloqué la détection du Smp (mais non c'est toujours pas ça!!)

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Fais voir un "dmesg|grep -i smp"

 

usbcore: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should

be '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

ehci_hcd: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should

 be '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

usbhid: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should b

e '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

usb_storage: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' sho

uld be '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

uhci_hcd: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should

 be '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

ohci_hcd: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should

 be '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

usbhid: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should b

e '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

ieee1394: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should

 be '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

ohci1394: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should

 be '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

sbp2: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should be

'2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

dm_mod: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should b

e '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

sata_sil: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should

 be '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

sata_via: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should

 be '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

ips: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should be '

2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> EDIT : un "dmesg|grep -i sched" 

 

on obtient:

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Bon là je sèche  :Question: 

Sous la version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3, j'avais essayé la commande  dmesg|grep -i smp

et j'ai obtenu

# dmesg|grep -i smp

#Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Sat May 21 01:56:06 CEST 2005

found SMP MP-table at 000f6e80

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Mis a part gcc (dont je ne sais pas bien ce que c'est) je ne voispas ?? est ce qu'on peut trouver Gcc dans le menuconfig ??

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (tu vas finir par connaître la commande par coeur maintenant   )
> 
> 

 

pas suffisamment encore pour savoir quel est la chose a rajouter  :Question: 

Merci pour votre patience et votre aide

----------

## widan

 *onvice wrote:*   

> J'ai même enlevé 
> 
> [*] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

 

De toute façon tu en as pas besoin, tu as des Pentium III, et l'hyperthreading c'est pour les P4.

 *onvice wrote:*   

> usbcore: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should
> 
> be '2.6.11-gentoo-r9 PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3'

 

Les modules sont versionnés (marqués avec la version du kernel pour laquelle ils ont été compilés). Tu as des modules compilés pour un kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP, mais le kernel actif est un 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 sans SMP. Donc ça confirme ce que dit uname : le kernel qui tourne a pas le support SMP.

 *onvice wrote:*   

> Mis a part gcc (dont je ne sais pas bien ce que c'est) je ne voispas ?? est ce qu'on peut trouver Gcc dans le menuconfig ??

 

C'est la version de gcc utilisée pour compiler le kernel. Ca change rien au SMP, et ça se change pas dans menuconfig.

Une chose est claire: le kernel n'a visiblement pas le support SMP (mais tu as compilé dans le passé un kernel qui l'avait, cf les modules). Vérifie que tu as bien tout ça :

```
melanie ~ # grep -E "SMP|NR_CPUS" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

melanie ~ # grep -E "SMP|NR_CPUS" /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

melanie ~ # zgrep -E "SMP|NR_CPUS" /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

melanie ~ # grep SMP /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

Binary file /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage matches

melanie ~ # grep SMP /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

Binary file /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 matches
```

----------

## onvice

 :Smile:   Bonsoir tout le monde

Windan, je vais t'énumérer les résultats des commandes que tu m'as indiqué; cela sera plus simple.!! 

 (merci pour ton aide, car la gentoo est la seule distrib que j'ai vraiment pu apprécié et utilisé aisément (à mon niveau  :Embarassed:  ) et jusqu'à présent sur un pc portable. Tout le travail "en amont" est formidable et je voulais vous en remercier par l'intermédiaire de ce forum. Que la force soit avec vous...... :Wink:  )

#grep -E "SMP|NR_CPUS" /usr/src/linux/.config

 # CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

#grep -E "SMP|NR_CPUS" /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

 #grep: /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r9: No such file or directory

#zgrep -E "SMP|NR_CPUS" /proc/config.gz

 #CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

#grep SMP /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

 #Binary file /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage matches

#grep SMP /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

 #grep: /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9: No such file or directory

J'espère que cela va vous aider .......  

Auparavant  ne sachant pas trop quoi faire j'ai réinstallé Gcc en faisant un emerge -v gcc

Bon je sais, je fais n'importe quoi  :Embarassed:  mais je crois que gcc est passé de la version 3.3 à la 3.3.5 ?? à voir  :Idea:  Petite question à ce propos histoire de voir si ça se tient, maintenant si je fais un emerge --sync je risque de rencontrer des problemes suite à la mise à jour de Gcc? Je sais c'est digne d'un autre poste mais juste Oui ou Non me suffirait car je doute le jour ou je le ferais...... 

J'espère que je vais résoudre ce problème de mise à jour ??

p.s : est-ce possible une incompatibilité matériel ?? Existe t-il une base de problèmes non-résolus référencés sur ce type de configuration (2xP3 -800MHz + CM asus P2B-D + 1Go sdram + geforce2 MX400 + carte Scsi Symbios Logic avec 1 disk Compaq de 20Go scsi) :Question: 

 :Shocked:   Merci

----------

## widan

```
# grep -E "SMP|NR_CPUS" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y
```

Ta conf kernel est ok  :Smile: 

```
# zgrep -E "SMP|NR_CPUS" /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_SMP is not set
```

Mais le kernel qui est réellement installé n'a pas le support SMP  :Sad: 

```
#grep SMP /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

Binary file /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage matches
```

Ce kernel là est ok je pense (en supposant qu'il corresponde à son .config). Tu as du oublier de le copier dans /boot (ou oublié de monter /boot). Donc fais ça et retente, et normalement ça devrait marcher:

```
# mount /boot

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

# umount /boot
```

 *onvice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon je sais, je fais n'importe quoi  mais je crois que gcc est passé de la version 3.3 à la 3.3.5 ?? à voir  Petite question à ce propos histoire de voir si ça se tient, maintenant si je fais un emerge --sync je risque de rencontrer des problemes suite à la mise à jour de Gcc? Je sais c'est digne d'un autre poste mais juste Oui ou Non me suffirait car je doute le jour ou je le ferais...... 

 

Non, pas de pb normalement.

 *onvice wrote:*   

> p.s : est-ce possible une incompatibilité matériel ??

 

Pas dans ton cas je pense.

----------

## onvice

 :Laughing:    Bien vu Widan c'était bien un problème de copie dans /boot !!!  :Wink: 

J'ai pas tout compris à la mise à jour donc je vais relire tout ça. J'ai pris note de toutes ces manipulations pour les futurs mis a jour.

En tout cas vous avez trop bien gérer mon problème...... Merci beaucoup  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

 *onvice wrote:*   

> c'était bien un problème de copie dans /boot !!!

 

...  :Crying or Very sad:  !!!

----------

## yoyo

Je m'en doutai un peu (beaucoup) ...  :Razz: 

----------

